# Sounds...Poison Props or Gore Galore?



## MorbidMariah

Well, I'm in need of some creepy kid/nursery sounds and also some nice spooky graveyard ambience sounds. I have listened to the little sample clips on both Gore Galore and Poison Props of their nursery sounds and their cemetary sounds about a million times, and I'm torn. They both sounds pretty great. Does anyone have any recommendation of which I should go with? Or which do you prefer, personally?


----------



## joker

I can't really comment one against the other as I've never used anything from Gore Galore. I do have a couple of CD's that I bought from Adam at Poison Props (BTW - he's a member on here) and I can't say enough about them. He has a great quality and a very diverse selection. I will definitely continue to do business with him.


----------



## MorbidMariah

joker said:


> I do have a couple of CD's that I bought from Adam at Poison Props (BTW - he's a member on here) and I can't say enough about them. He has a great quality and a very diverse selection. I will definitely continue to do business with him.


Yeah, I thought I remembered a post from some time ago where someone else was saying how happy they were with their Poison Props cd's and the service they got from a member here. That's cool. It's always good to support our fellow Hauntforum folks!


----------



## Dark Lord

I like them both as they have different styles of they're SFX. I started with Gore Galore as they were around 1st, but would like to start picking up Poison props also. They are both unique with they're own approach on each theme. Really can't go wrong either way.( Ya I know that just help...LOL )


----------



## goregalore

*Gore Galore and Poison Props*










I am the owner of Gore Galore. MY name is Kevin Alvey aka Mr. Gore, and I have been a member here for a couple years now. But I am a vendor so I try not to post when not asked, and try to stay out of any drama. Plus I stay a little busy most of the time. The only reason I caught this topic is because of Google.

I will weigh in on this topic too. Adam is a great guy. We actually work on projects together. And I think we will be doing alot more this year. But I digress. I cannot say our CDs are better, just different and I think that is a good thing.
You cannot go wrong with his CDs. He is an award winning sound designer.

But consider this. The more sounds effects CDs the better. It would allow you to change it up a little on different nights. Or possibly even elicit different reactions each CD. I know our Nursery (Playtime) creeps me out a bit.

But what you should really check out is
www.hauntaudio.com and ALL of the Gore Galore Sounds of Gore CDs are hosted there. Plus all of Virgils CDs, Michael Hedstrom, and soon will be coming the Rustyknife sounds Organum, Organum Effectus, Dementia, and Darkness. 
It is an on demand download source for those that need it immediately or those that just love immediate gratification. 
It allows you to download the audio at a reduced price, and it is immediate, and you don't have to pay for shipping. So the savings is like $6 per CD.

Now Getcha some Gore!


----------



## Warrant2000

Last season I ordered the _Toxic_ CD for my Toxic Waste Zombie Catastrophe haunt from Poison Props. Adam was very responsive to my questions, shipping was quick, and I even got an updated track with added dialogue. _Calm female computer voice on the speaker: "Warning, toxic leak in sector 4, all personnel must evacuate."_

The sound was so impressive and scary, it actually prevented several tot's from entering my first room.

Concur with all comments here, go with whichever one you feel would work best for your haunt. You might find that getting tracks from GG and PP would work. Either way, you can't go wrong with these guys.

I'm so glad I graduated off the 1995 casette tapes of scary sounds.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Check out DarkRose Manor's video. (post #25)
It has creepy kids and Poison Props soundtracks mixed. 
They give a link to Poison Props a couple posts down from the vid.

DarkRoseManor


----------



## MorbidMariah

Ya know, I think I will get both cd's that each company offers! Thanks everyone for your advice! Sounds like both companies are good people who will treat you right and put out a nice product.


----------



## DarkLore

A member? Six posts in three years? 

I'd expect a vendor to post at least that many times under "Vendor Sales and Discounts". Heck, replying to this would make it seven.


----------



## Revenant

MorbidMariah said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation of which I should go with? Or which do you prefer, personally?


Both great. I have several of both Adam's and Kevin's... they have therir own versions of several of the same themes and I think your best bet is to get them both and alternate them throughout your scenes. Halloween '09 we did circus/carnival theme; I set up PoisonProps Evil Clowns for the inside (dark and creepy), and GoreGalore's Circus of Freaks outside in the vortex tunnel (insane and vertigo-inducing). It was great... especially in the spot near the tunnel where you could hear both at once -- mental chaos.

When doing a soundscape, variety is king. I'm going for "matched sets" of all their stuff eventually. Best of all, they're both really good guys... friendly and helpful businessmen. Both highly recommended.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I have one of Adam's CDs and really like it. I have been wanting to get Gore Galore's CDs for years now but never got around to it. Some day I'll save up and buy 'em all at once!

I agree with Kevin when he said you can never have too many haunt CDs! I seriously have at least 50 Halloween CDs... If not more!

Just go with what you think is better! And if you can't decide! Get both!
.


----------



## spinachetr

I bought the Evil Wind one from Poison Props. It started off pretty good, but then these little girls start chanting "One two Freddy's coming for you, three four better lock your door, etc." These girls chanting we're not in the clip on the website. I would not have purchased it if I knew the girls were on there. I'm not saying it was a bad CD, just not at all what I was looking for. I also bought his Thunder one, which is great. I ended up making my own haunted graveyard background noise sound track by using Audacity and clips from Sounddogs.com.


----------



## fritz42_male

spinachetr said:


> I bought the Evil Wind one from Poison Props. It started off pretty good, but then these little girls start chanting "One two Freddy's coming for you, three four better lock your door, etc." These girls chanting we're not in the clip on the website. I would not have purchased it if I knew the girls were on there. I'm not saying it was a bad CD, just not at all what I was looking for. I also bought his Thunder one, which is great. I ended up making my own haunted graveyard background noise sound track by using Audacity and clips from Sounddogs.com.


You should have spoken to Adam. I have nothing but praise for his service.


----------



## spinachetr

Nothing against his service, just didn't like one section of his cd. I should have asked too.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

spinachetr said:


> Nothing against his service, just didn't like one section of his cd. I should have asked too.


That has happened to me quite a few times as well when buying CDs online. It's a shame you can't listen to the whole CD online but I'm sure that leads to people stealing it and all that.
.


----------



## fritz42_male

I did listen to some tracks from someone where there was a moderately quiet voiceover advert on top of the actual track. Not loud enough to stop you hearing the effects but loud enough to spoil it if you tried ripping the track off.

That worked well and you could listen to the whole track.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Big on Adams sounds!


----------



## kprimm

I only own 3 of the poison props cd's and they are top notch. I would say hands down the very best prop sound cd's i have ever heard. I will have to get the gore galore ones also though....you can never have too many sounds.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Ya know, the more I listen to the little samples, the more I think PP might be the right choice for me...

The GG Playtime one has growling going on...doesn't really fit in my Haunt theme. The PP Nursery sounds seems more like what I'm hoping for. Just creepy kids and music box, etc.

Also, the GG Cemetary sounds are a bit too "noticeable". I know that sounds funny...why wouldn't you want your sounds to be noticed? I guess what I mean is, I don't want the sound to draw attention to itself. Rather, I'd like it to be more subtle, and set a general mood. PP Cemetary sounds like what I want....more of an ambience setter. Not overpowering. 

Both seem like great products, but for what I need this year, I think PP is the way to go.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Poison's Cemetary sample has a great atmosphere IMO - effective without being overdone. I'm definitely getting that one from him, and possibly others. Adam's a nice guy, too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have Graveyard Wind. It is perfect. He listened to what we were asking for and did a great job.


----------



## scarymovie

How about that Rosemarys baby theme song that song is creepy!


----------



## Dark Carver

Definately Gore Galore. There's more ambianse. Seriously, deeply listen to both of them. Plus they put a LOT of love and blood, sweat, and tears (epecially blood) into everything they do.


----------



## Departed_Studios

Not to hijack anyones post, but depending on what you're looking for, I have a bunch of soundscapes under the "Dark Atmospheres" link at DepartedStudios.com.

All in one shot, 25 atmospheric tracks (Run Time: 79:11) & right now it's on sale for $7.95/download... 
Thanks.

"Dark Environments is packed with top notch sounds and is an absolute KILLER deal compared to some of the $30 cds out there full of the same sounds rehashed over and over on short tracks! Set it and forget it- This is how it should be done!"

-Gary M. 
Toledo, OH


----------



## fritz42_male

Samples sound good to me so I just bought it.


----------

